# Is it economical?



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey,


I've been considering loading my own rounds for a while now, but I've been thinking about the economics of it. I only shoot .233 .308 .45acp and 9mm, and just 9mm FMJ (115gr) cost $7.75 per 100. Add in cleaning, powder, primers, and time, and it just doesn't seem worth it. It would only cost me $19.76+tax to buy 100 FMJ 9mm rounds.

For a casual / recreational shooter does it make that much sense? How much do you guys have invested (approximately) in your reload gear?

I got my prices from powdervalley.com for the reloads and my local gun store (Williams Gun sight) for the other.

Thanks!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

If you save your rifle brass I'd say yes! You will save a bit on the pistol too if you shoot a lot. For me it is as much a rainy day hobby as a cost saver. If you like to tinker with stuff it is kind of fun.


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

I haven't been saving it, I've just been dumping it in the range brass box. I think I'll start saving it while I read up on the whole reloading shebang. Any idea on what kind of press I should look into getting? The only place I've seen them on display was a multi-sport store and it looked and felt...cheap. But it was $209.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Everytime I played with the numbers, it was only worth it if you reuse brass. If you buy all your materials all the time you're not much less than factory ammo.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Factory brass, as far as I saw, runs at about 50% the cost of the whole round.
Once fired brass though is far cheaper.

You can use your once-fired brass, besides some calibers really abound in the range ground.
This way cases cost is zeroed.

My experience is that I'm shooting at less than 1/3 factory ammo price, without any particular effort to hunt for the best components price. I also use VV powder, not the least expensive type on the shelves.

It means that, if I shoot an average of 1000 rounds per month (factory .38 sp they run at Eu$ 320) I'll save 226 per month.

In two months I'll repay all my reloading equipment.

In 5 months I'll pay back the revolver I ordered.

In one year the net saving would be almost about $ 2700.

The more you shoot, the more you save.


----------

